# Godtropin HGH



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Has anyone used godtropin hgh? Generic chinese hgh but has a lot of good reviews. Hopefully someone on here has tried it recently and tried other gh brands and can compare them. Thanks.


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

I only used one pack so cant say much about quality but i think its just another generic gh from china.

Personally i wouldn't use it again and stick to more established brands.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Well there's no doubt that it's a generic from china because it is a generic from china. There are a few decent generics out there though. I was just hoping this was one of them as their reviews are decent. I've received my 240iu kit and I'll run it at 6-8iu tues/thurs/sat split into 3 doses per day.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

be interesting to see the results of this brand. I've seen some good reviews in places and would like to try some myself.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

countrybumpkin said:


> be interesting to see the results of this brand. I've seen some good reviews in places and would like to try some myself.


 Doing mon/wed/fri. I'll let you know when I start to see results. I've never used hgh before so can't compare it to any other brand unfortunately.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> Doing mon/wed/fri. I'll let you know when I start to see results. I've never used hgh before so can't compare it to any other brand unfortunately.


 what doses you doing on the 3 days


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

andyebs said:


> what doses you doing on the 3 days


 8iu split 2-3x each day. Starting to get bloat and sore hands so I might drop to 4iu and see how that is.


----------

